# Good Luck!



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Just wanted to say good luck to all those applying for moose, elk and bighorn sheep tags.:thumb:

Whats everyone putting in for? Unit? Any/cow-calf?

Myself...

Bighorn- B4, regular season, Any Elk

Elk- E1, regular season

Moose- Done.


----------



## Lemmy (Jan 24, 2008)

Sheep - B1

Elk- E4

Moose- M8 cow/calf

huntingdude16:

Good luck i in E1. my uncle drew an E1 tag about 16 years ago (first time appling). He got lucky and shot a small 5x5. This last summer my cousin took me up around Cavalier and showed me where he shot his elk. The willows up there are thick. It's no wonder success was only about 26% last year up there.

I know two people who drew and filled their elk tags, in that unit; my uncle, as I already mentioned, and another guy) both on of them got their elk while conducting drives. So I hope you have some close friends that like walking through shin tangle willows!

Tell us about your moose

Good luck


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info. :thumb:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Elk-E3, any
Sheep- B2
Moose- M10,antlered

I'm really looking forward to the chance to hunt in the badlands for elk and sheep. Have hunted antelope there and is amazing. Good Luck to everybody in the lottery!!


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

B2 is closed this year due to lack of mature rams.

For me its
E3 Any
M10 Any
B4


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

You're right, applied in bighorn unit B3.


----------

